# Anybody home?



## Miss_Reddemann (Aug 22, 2006)

*Has any ladies been out taking advantage of the early goose season? :bartime: *


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Miss_Reddemann,
I'm not a goose hunter. How has your season been?


----------

